
Analysis of strengths/weaknesses of Apache Arrow - abadid
http://dbmsmusings.blogspot.com/2018/03/an-analysis-of-strengths-and-weaknesses.html
======
tshiran
Arrow has really taken off over the last year. I'm seeing it in tons of
different projects.

